# Period like pains and spotting cd25



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm hoping you girls can help. Since last night I've been having period like pains and spotting, yet I'm only on cd25. The discomfort kept me awake all last night and today I've had a hot water bottle on my tum (groin) to try and ease it. I'm nowhere near due my period as I only ov'd on cd19, and I know spotting can be a Clomid side effect, but just wondered if anyone had experienced these type of pains at this point in your cycle on clomid?

Thanks girls.

Rosie. x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Rosie

That does sound  ...any chance that it could be implantation bleeding?...with it being 5 days post ovulation? ( think i've read elsewhere that implantation can take place anytime between 5-12 days post ov)

I hope so - fingers crossed - when are you due to test?

Sending you lots of    

S
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi B3ndy, thanks for your message. I'm really hoping it could be, but at the bottom of my heart don't feel it is. It seems to have stopped now, so I'm hoping the pains will follow suit.

I'm due to test on 3rd October, so will keep you posted. Thanks for the  . Sending them right back at ya!    

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I was just thinking it could be implantation bleeding, is the spotting either pink or brown ?  mine was pink. Although ever since i got pg ive had brown spotting everyday -nice huh!!  

I hope it is,  Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. 

It was like a browny pink (helpful aren't I?) kind of muddy pink or dark salmony. When I got pg last year I didn't get anything like that, so am thinking it's probably just another lovely side effect of the clomid. Hope I'm wrong and it's implantation , but really not getting my hopes up.

I don't know where I read it but I did read ages ago (last year sometime) that if you're getting like a dark or brown spotting in early pg, it can be old blood coming out of nooks and crannies that the baby is squishing out as he/ she grows. Obviously that wasn't the exact wording - it was a tad more technical than that!

Thanks Jo.

Rosie. x


----------



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

hello Rosie
I hope its implantation bleeding you have hunni, don't give up hunni like the lovely ladies on bl ttc said its not over until the evil aunty flo shows herself. lots of positive vibes

love and support lisa xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Rosie,

Fingers crossed AF doesn't show up.     vibes to you. Jo x
PS. the browny pinky could be implantation, then like you said, could be clomid related -hopefully not!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Jo. I'm due to test on Tuesday, but I've nothing on this week so it's driving me a bit   now waiting for Tuesday to come. I've no symptoms whatsoever though, so m really going to try and forget about it.

How are you doing? Has your brown stuff stopped yet?

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

It turned red yest   but had scan this morning and all ok for now at least - PHEW!   She said its not normal to have such spotting and backache but, some ladies get it ?!    Didnt offer me a picture so glad i went last week at the Fert clinic and my cons gave me one    Just got to wait for 12 week scan. I'll tell you, the 2ww is bad enough then its still wait wait wait when you do get pg - drives you   doesnt it! Try and keep busy though it's hard.

Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I think so many people's pregnancies differ that it's hard for anyone to say what's 'normal' and what's not. You do hear a lot of stories of bleeding in pregnancies that go on to be absolutely fine. Can't believe they didn't offer you a picture though - that's pretty bad. If I manage to get pregnant again I'll be going   I think until about week 16. I'm not the most patient person in the world anyway, and at the moment this 2ww is sending me mental. I may be naughty and test early on Saturday as I'm going out Saturday night and would want to know if I can have a few cocktails or not.

Take care.

Rosie. x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hope you are okay Jo and good luck RosieP


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Juniper.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, Good luck if you do test on Saturday    

Hopefully, you wont be able to have any cocktails , if you see what i mean. If not than have loads (and some for me!! im just jealous  ). Either way, best of luck.  Jo xx    

Ta Juniper x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Jo. I'm hoping I won't be able to have any either, but if I'm honest I don't 'feel' the least bit pregnant. Oh well, if I'm not I'll have lots! 

Rosie. x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck RosieP! It all sounds very positive     

Love
Kissy Bear


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Kissy Bear. Trying to keep as   as possible.

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well ? have you tested ?? been wondering.

        Jo xx

PS, if its not good news then have a bloody good night out tonight ok


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. It was just as I thought BFN. I'm also getting AF type pains so think AF will be along in a couple of days. Feeling a bit dizzy today, but maybe it some kind of side effect from the Clomid or Met?

Oh well, cocktails it is!

Have a good weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohhhh Rosie,  So sorry its not your month.

But dont give up - enjoy those cocktails    I'm out for an indian 2nite and can only have one glass of wine!

Have fun!!  Jo xxx

PS. i could be clomid making u dizzy, mind you i always get dizzy just b4 AF arrives


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Thanks. 

Well I started spotting last night and AF came in full flow this morning, so it's all over for me this month. Only 2 more cycles of the Clomid left now, so no idea what will happen after this. The fact I had the spotting and cramping on cd25 makes me wonder if the psychic was right about implantation problems - it kind of makes sense and I have had a chemical pregnancy before too.

I have kind of put the dizziness down to AF being imminent.

Oh well, I had a lovely time last night with plenty of cocktails and wine and lovely Italian food, and I found out they are opening a restaurant in Liverpool, so that made my night. Then we did charades on the train  home with a group of people who were more drunk that us - that was funny.

Did you have a god night and a nice curry?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

Glad you had a good night out - charades on a train with drunk strangers sounds fun  
I had a lovely night and great curry, but Sunday i had awful colic pains, too many spices i think. Which is a shame cos we love indian food. Think i may have to cut down a bit for a while though. I dont usually even notice ive had a curry the next day even with a vindaloo! must be everything changing etc!  It was nice to go out though cos at the mo the tiredness is horrendous!  could sleep all day.... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 


You could be right about implantation problems, does your consultant think this could be the case? isnt that what Lesley said too? dont give up on clomid completely, i did then look what happened - it stays in your system for a while after  
Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. It was fun, if not a bit strange!

You may have to stick to a milder curry now as you can't give it up for 9 months! Yum, you're making me want curry now just thinking about it!

I thought I'd try a new tactic last month and after ov took 1 mini aspirin per day and then I got the spotting and cramping (which I must admit felt like last time I was pg at the very early stages), but then I stopped taking it. This cycle I don't know whether to try it again and continue with it to see what happens. To be honest my consultant has never mentioned it. As far as he's concerned before the Clomid I wasn't really ovulating naturally, so that's why I've only had 1 pregnancy (they don't count the chemical pg as it was before I went to the doc). So I think he's a long way off bothering to test me for any of that, although I am going to mention what happened last month and ask if he thinks it's a possibility. I suppose there are so many things that could be happening (or not happening) that I may just be clutching at straws. I think the normal protocol after 6 months of Clomid will be a laparoscopy and a 3 month break from Clomid, then another 3 months on it. So being realistic I could be another year of any investigation in to possible implantation problems. Who knows? 

I just keep thinking what can I do differently this cycle, which I'm annoyed at myself for because after what Lesley said I was feeling quite relaxed and that it was out of my control. I think I'm my own worse enemy at the moment - too much thinking about it!

I don't think it's helping that I'm having a terrible AF and my hormones seem to be all over the place. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Aww Sorry AF is bad, I know your hormones go riot!    Awful!
I feel a bit like ive got pmt all the time too, must be lots of Progesterone, i dont feel at all like sex and feel really guilty on Nigel cos he's so good, i dont feel like anyone touching me! hoping this will wear off! He's being good about it, but i feel bad cos before all i wanted was nooky!      Think its cos your tired all day and im a bit nauseaus now generally. Anyway, enough of me waffling on, sorry.  I think you do need to try and relax, but then i know how difficult it is too    Maybe you could embark on a new hobby? we were gonna learn Spanish at night school, but not now cos im too tired! zzzzzzzz

Well, good luck this month, keep cracking on    xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. The pain is even worse today. I remember the days when I used to get a bit of pain on cd1 and that was it................................ those were the days!

You shouldn't worry about being off sex, I'm sure your Dh understands. I'm sure it will wear off, but think I'd be the same especially within the 1st 12 weeks. 

I think once I've got all the paperwork I need to do boxed off, I'm going to throw myself into studying. I need to do it and will think it will give me a sense of achievement when I pass those exams.

Thanks, I will keep cracking on  

Take care.

Rosie. x


----------

